# Can anyone tell me the name of this plant?



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a Dwarf Hair Grass that was thicker like that.... has the top been trimmed??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like UG or Utricularia graminifolia.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks a lot like my microsword, but it hard to tell for sure from that picture.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i agree with jrman..looks like UG to me.and a nice specimen too.

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I also agree with UG.


----------



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)

UG is a hard plant to grow I read. It needs CO2? 

Here is another picture, possibly a different plant though or maybe a different angle?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

looks to me like that tank has c02..dont really see plants pearl like that without co2..after a water change if you do a big enough one yes you could but it would also be on the glass..i still say UG

also microsword seems to be a darker color green

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pearling definitely from CO2. I haven't really read too much about it being a hard plant, but for sure has to have CO2. All those plants and Cichlids.....rebels.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Pearling definitely from CO2. I haven't really read too much about it being a hard plant, but for sure has to have CO2. All those plants and Cichlids.....rebels.


I was thinking the same thing, but was going to keep my fingers on a short leash..lol

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

rebels indeed! I wonder if they feed enough plant based food to keep them happy. They sure do look beautiful against the green though.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Those demasonis are babies... We'll see how lush that tank looks in 6 months, hah.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

can pretty much bet it wont be lush.

Rick


----------



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)

The guy who did this actually said he has raised several generations of fry with no problems. Pretty awesome tank. Here is the whole article if you want to check it out:

Aqua Botanic's Aqua Bloggin » Mbuna cichlids and the planted tank?


----------

